# Garages - Can they be made mouse proof?



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

You could dato the concrete out by the thickness of the garage door then adjust the door to fit into the channel. Then wrap the bottom two feet of your garage in live cats.... :laughing:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Mice are a little smarter than you think.
Seen them wait until someone opens a door - in like a flash!
Probably, faster then the "normal" person would notice.

CAT!

rossfingal


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bud Cline has a knack for getting rid of mice----


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know some were in part joking but something is to be said for well trained feline mousers that like the work. I've had cats that truly did although they were not about to eat the things---just played soccer with them until the mice died of cardiac arrest. The the trophies got delivered into a slipper or something. 

I read somewhere that the LA Police department has a real problem with mice in some precincts. They worked out some sort of scheme where they work with the SPCA to provide food and water for relocated ferile cats to work the perimeter of the buildings. I guess it is working. The cats are sterilized but this arrangement lets them live out there natural lives and saves them from having to be put to sleep.

Not to insult intelligence but part of the deal in minimizing infestations is to make sure they have limited reasons for hanging around. Make sure stuff like grass seed is in tight sealed plastic containers---they will chew through boxes and plastic bags. 

Some say stuffing ingress/egress points with steel wool can be helpful. I never found it to be effective. There comes a point where you may have to call in an exterminator. When living in Santa Clara County California field mice were over running homes largely because housing development was destroying their natural habitats. The same development eliminated their predators as well. The County handed out bait for free to try to gain control. It worked as long as everybody in the neighborhood participated. One person or property trying to fix things on their own is not going to get far.


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

So in other words, NO, a garage can never be sealed completely to prevent mice from entering. Oh well, I thought there might be a new design but apparently garage doors, like French Doors, never seal 100%.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I read somewhere that the LA Police department has a real problem with mice in some precincts. They worked out some sort of scheme where they work with the SPCA to provide food and water for relocated ferile cats to work the perimeter of the buildings. I guess it is working. The cats are sterilized but this arrangement lets them live out there natural lives and saves them from having to be put to sleep.


That is correct....they brought in some ferile cats...mouse problem was solved in a matter of weeks.

We have cats....2 of them......

A couple of years ago I was coming home late (3am)....walked up the drive and saw one of our cats on the driveway looking at a box next to the house. Normaly this cat jumps up and wants attention....not this time...she keeps looking at the box.....hmmmmmm....I kick the box....nothing....I kick it again....a mouse runs out....right towards our cat....she reaches out...grabs the mouse....places said mouse in her mouth....looks at me with that "thank you" look....and calmly walks away to enjoy a 'warm meal'.


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jan 8, 2008)

OhioHomeDoctor said:


> You could dato the concrete out by the thickness of the garage door then adjust the door to fit into the channel.


I wonder if this has actually been done. It makes sense but is it feasible? 

The garage door would esentially sit within a "U" channel. The question is if this concrete channel would be ABOVE grade or BELOW grade? Above grade, it would cause a lip but below grade it would be a place for water to sit, so I assume ABOVE grade would be the better choice.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Our cats would start at the head and work down to the tail.

Cats do work, but bull snakes work better. My brother and I had a cage for small animals. We sometimes kept snakes in the cage. Nice thing about snakes, you don't feed them. When they got hungry enough, they crawled out and took care of the rodents.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like the idea of snakes----that might keep thieves and neighbors out of the garage,too.

" Please don't step on the snakes" That sign on the door would work wonders!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Until about two years ago, we had varying degrees of success with cats in my shop. A couple of them were great hunters, but watching a few of the others try to catch anything that wasn't already in there food bowl was nothing short of hilarious. Last summer though I had noticed the absence of any mice in the shop, and didn't think much of it until I found a couple of traps that looked like they had mice pulled out of them. Within a few weeks the mystery was solved when I came literally face to face, at only a few feet, with an about 5' long rat snake that was wrapped around a joist. Well, seems that he had the problem under control. Only problem is that I hate snakes, so I'm back to traps.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Cats are one answer. Keep in mind it takes training to be a good mouser. 
Really! 
While all cats have the instinct, it takes training from the mother cat to develop the kill ability. Otherwise, like my cats, they often just play with them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> I like the idea of snakes----that might keep thieves and neighbors out of the garage,too.
> 
> " Please don't step on the snakes" That sign on the door would work wonders!


Add some rattle type sound effects on a sensor and you will have the problem in hand. I was 10 when we lived in Cheyenne and rattlers were prevalent to the point they blew them off the pavement with dynamite with dynamite because they were slippery. I never knew anybody who was bitten but if I heard one walking around I would not leave the house for days!


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Aug 31, 2011)

No they can not!

Due to having to empty all 6of my traps DAILY, and running out of peanut butter... I just picked up a pair of barn cats from the local shelter. We are crossing our fingers they dont run away


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could run a separate 20 amp service, install a bunch of extra outlets, and plug those worthless ultrasonic things in. I just giggle when I see people buying those. Aren't they still like $10? $12 if you want a model with blinking lights. A friend introduced one of the first acoustic modems to the market. People didn't trust that it was working until they added blinking lights. The lights had nothing to do with the circuitry---they were just blinking red and green lights. Sales took off though. How about "De-Mouser on a Stick?" People will buy anything if you offer it on a stick.

It is 90 percent urban legend because it did not last long. Pigeons are rats with wings but not stupid. For a time though, the AT&T janitor that fitted the circular arch thing atop the building with plastic owls, was a hero. They at least made the pigeons take a second look for a time. I wonder if rubber snakes would scare the mice?

Of course the birds of prey program in NYC is really working well. Somebody got the bright idea to provide habitats for hawks, falcons and other type hunters on top of skyscrapers. I don't think eagles did so well. They seem to be adapting, nesting and reproducing in place. They hunt pigeons and rodents at night. The "Save the Pigeon" people remain aghast of course.


----------

